# screen activity when system is dormant



## rloc (Jul 21, 2010)

Can someone please explain the following and should I be concerned about this:

When the FreeBSD box is sitting idle with root logged in I get the following messages scrolling over the screen every 600 seconds:


```
<Date> <Time><Hostname> inetd[818]netbios-ssn/tcp: bind: address already in use
<Date><Time><Hostname> inetd[818] ssh/tcp: bind: address already in use
<Date><Time><Hostname> netbios-ns/udp: bind: address already in use
```


----------



## SirDice (Jul 21, 2010)

Turn off inetd. You don't need it.


----------



## Alt (Jul 21, 2010)

2. login from another tty (alt-f2, alt-f3 etc)
3. configure syslogd.conf

Select any variant =)


----------

